# Drive Yourself Or Take The Bus?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Over the years it has become standard information to people visiting or moving to the Philippines: Do not drive a motor vehicle while here. Several years ago I even went along with that idea when I made a early post here in the forum. That post was written even while I was violating my own rule on driving.

Well, now it has been several years since that article was posted and I find that I must reverse my opinion on not driving here. Not because it has become safer to drive or that the law is more fair with us foreigners in accident situations. No, those are not the reason for the reversal at all.

My personal opinion is that regardless of the above, it is now much safer to drive yourself anywhere in the country than to trust your life to any of the over-the-road bus companies.

Public transport has far as I know has never been considered as safe by any stretch of the imagination. But now with the spiraling population growth in the country, there are hundreds if not thousands more buses on the roads and highways than there were just 3 or 4 years ago.
This has caused bus companies to hire many, many more drivers now. At the same time, they seem to be hiring drivers that in simple, "clean" language, are not qualified to ride a two wheel peddle bicycle down a residential street! Another increasing problem is likely the mechanics that are charged with keeping the coaches safe and highway worthy. 

From what I have experienced on long haul buses here, most drivers are grossly over tired-fatigued, exceeding not only the speed limits but also much faster than the road conditions would allow for safety.

Passenger bus drivers in other countries ( I use to be one) put safety first, passenger comfort second, and the schedule is dead last. Here in the islands the exact opposite is the way it is done and is the main reason for the ever increasing number of fatal accidents. Recently a speeding bus "fell" off a skyway in Manila killing quite a few people and this was due to bald tires in the rain and driving way too fast. Result - hydroplaning and the ensuing crash.

Several more have occured in the recent past in other parts of the country and each time people loose their lives.

**
And now just today, THIS ACCIDENT in Northern Luzon has claimed the lives of at least 17 more people. 

Point is that it is probably much safer to drive yourself anywhere you go than to have some over tired, under qualified nut-job at the wheel with your life in his hands!






Stay Safe...



*


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

*Drive myself*

I drove myself when I was there for 4 weeks. My neighbor from the U.S use the Jeepnees and told me that they could not fit anybody else in but still stopped to pick people up. People was sitting on each others laps. Also said some was staring at him which that would make me nervous. I try my best not to be in public mostly at night. I feel more secure driving myself and mostly drive in the day times mostly during the week when there seem to be less traffic in Tagaytay area. Driving mostly in the Province in Cavite and Batangas is not to bad compare to Imus area and going to Manila. I can't wait till they get there new electric buses that they mention last year. That should take care of the black smoke coming from these buses.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pigeon Messenger said:


> I drove myself when I was there for 4 weeks. My neighbor from the U.S use the Jeepnees and told me that they could not fit anybody else in but still stopped to pick people up. People was sitting on each others laps. Also said some was staring at him which that would make me nervous. I try my best not to be in public mostly at night. I feel more secure driving myself and mostly drive in the day times mostly during the week when there seem to be less traffic in Tagaytay area. Driving mostly in the Province in Cavite and Batangas is not to bad compare to Imus area and going to Manila. I can't wait till they get there new electric buses that they mention last year. That should take care of the black smoke coming from these buses.


I think it's the electric Jeepneys that they will get if I'm not mistaken but yea will help the smog problem a bit at least.
I like the jeepneys and taking them locally up North of Manila. We usually drive our 155cc motor trike but many times a jeepney is easier due to traffic and are actually fun. We go out on jeeps or drive day or night--it makes no difference to me at all.
People staring? Yep, that's normal here and don't even notice it anymore.
Not long ago we left the Angeles area on our trike and drove north to Tarlac City for lunch. Took us over two hours but had fun and was a nice ride..


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

I just remember the news last year I think it was about 30,000 electric Tricycles on the road by just a few years. I checked the price it roughly $2,500 to $5,000 Canadian dollars most will travel up to 60 to 70 miles per full charge and maximum of about 25 to 30 miles per hour. I am thinking that if I put up Solar panels and charge the batteries it would be excellent. Very good for local traveling.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That's not a bad idea but I'd be afraid that when parked somewhere, the solar panels would go missing. Those could be sold and there would be an endless amount of people trying to rip them off..


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

The solar panels would be at my house then a plug outside the house that would plug to the batteries of the tricycle to give full charge.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A tip I was given about traveling on the aircon coaches is to sit at least 6 rows from the front. The reason given was that was about as as the tailboard of the lorry in front could reach.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> A tip I was given about traveling on the aircon coaches is to sit at least 6 rows from the front. The reason given was that was about as as the tailboard of the lorry in front could reach.


Smart idea. Back before I drove passenger buses and semi tractor-trailer trucks, I would always sit above or just in front of the right rear wheel. It's still about the safest place in a bus.. (oposite side of the coach if in the UK or Australia.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I enjoy driving here, I got sick of dealing with over charging and not getting out as much because of that, also these guys never seem to have change, the stress adds up.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I enjoy driving here, I got sick of dealing with over charging and not getting out as much because of that, also these guys never seem to have change, the stress adds up.


I enjoy the driving around too. But if you ride the jeepneys and trikes enough, you end up learning the "right price." Also, a good many drivers get to know you and learn to not try overcharging. Only place I've experienced the attempted over charge on rides was in Angeles City years ago. I simply got outa the trike and into another.
My wife and I do take the jeepneys quite often for fun. Sometimes it's nice to not have to drive and worry about the traffic. What I like most about taking the jeepneys is meeting and talking with so many of the locals. Fun most every time.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I enjoy driving here, I got sick of dealing with over charging and not getting out as much because of that, also these guys never seem to have change, the stress adds up.


This last trip don't think I was overcharged but since we went out a lot it really added up....must've been spending 500-800 a day on trikes and jeeps. My new Canadian in-law was renting a motorbike for 250P a day during his trip which I might do next time.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bus*



Jet Lag said:


> I enjoy the driving around too. But if you ride the jeepneys and trikes enough, you end up learning the "right price." Also, a good many drivers get to know you and learn to not try overcharging. Only place I've experienced the attempted over charge on rides was in Angeles City years ago. I simply got outa the trike and into another.
> My wife and I do take the jeepneys quite often for fun. Sometimes it's nice to not have to drive and worry about the traffic. What I like most about taking the jeepneys is meeting and talking with so many of the locals. Fun most every time.


We used to take the bus and I enjoyed it, watching movies, relaxing, I'd like to try it again but my wife isn't so andventurous, I need to do this though so I can figure out the routes in and around Manila, renting vans is expensive.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> We used to take the bus and I enjoyed it, watching movies, relaxing, I'd like to try it again but my wife isn't so andventurous, I need to do this though so I can figure out the routes in and around Manila, renting vans is expensive.


A lot of the coaches have free wifi now so that always a bonus.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> We used to take the bus and I enjoyed it, watching movies, relaxing, I'd like to try it again but my wife isn't so andventurous, I need to do this though so I can figure out the routes in and around Manila, renting vans is expensive.


The local street buses are not too bad. It's the long haul, over the road buses with fatigued drivers that is the most dangerous..


----------



## emailroy2002 (Feb 16, 2014)

if everybody can buy a car in the phils, we will buy and make the worst traffic in the world.

Yeah, its better to drive a car the only problem is parking space or lack there of.


----------



## craveforeric (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd suggest that you take a bus since the cost of fuel in this country is above the board and overly expensive because of instability of economy. You just be sure to be very careful, watchful and zealous in taking care of your things as there are people who may steal from you


----------

